# Male or Female GSD?



## EliteGSD (Apr 26, 2014)

Me and my family are considering adopting a GSD this summer. We are looking for a dog to go on runs with and also be a good watchdog. We live on about 15 acres right now...and I know that either male or female could be suited to our specifications, I was just wondering which gender is more likely to turn out how I would like? (good watchdog/running partner/guard dog):help:


----------



## EliteGSD (Apr 26, 2014)

Also, another quick question...As far as male and female...what are the differences protection, dominance, who they bond with, training, ect?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

just my opinion, but Males scare people, but females do the job!

You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

zyppi said:


> just my opinion, but Males scare people, but females do the job!
> 
> You can't go wrong with either.


I agree. I always said males defend the territory, females defend the pack. Lots disagree with me but I always found the girls work best for me.
It really all comes down to preference though.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My experience suggests bitches tend to stay closer to "home"..while a dog might be tempted to roam a bit more, especially if they sense a bitch in heat in the vicinity....neutering does diminish this tendency which intact males exhibit.

I agree with zyppi.....


SuperG


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

EliteGSD said:


> Also, another quick question...As far as male and female...what are the differences protection, dominance, who they bond with, training, ect?


Protection, depends on who you ask

Dominance, I have seen far more dominant bitches then dogs

Bonding is an individual thing, some tend to be really into their people, some just aren't

Training, personally it seems to always be the girls that challenge and the boys that want to please, but again it depends on individual animals. Breeders can tell you about their lines as some train 'easier' then others.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

In terms of protection, all the extra testosterone can't hurt 

In terms of a goofy dog who can make you laugh, it's clear that males in every species are much more immature than females 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

I vote female, it doesn't have to be a male to be a good watchdog.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Elitegsd, imo, first pick a breeder you are comfortable with, then tell her about the gsd you are looking for. if they breed for what you are looking for, just let the breeder choose the dog best suited for you. the question of which sex takes care of itself this way and you will get the dog you are looking for.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Males are big AND big goof balls. Eventually, with training, they get there. Females are more serious early. They love just as deeply their whole family as a male, but there is an element of respect and working as a team not just out of wanting to please. Males are like another child. Females are like your bestest girlfriend (you may butt heads but they got your back!). I have always counted on my girls to protect me AND my boys from harm. Training is your big key, either gender. For males training is more of self control. For females training is more of developing team work. I have had periods in my life where nothing but a boy would do but have now come to a place where I respect the girls for their heart and teamwork.


----------

